# Lake Seminole Bassing from DOD Tourney



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, other than my fuel pump blowing on me the last hour of the last practice day and being relegated to trolling motor only out of the boat ramp for 2 days...until my damn trolling motor bearings went out on the 2nd day, think I did alright. That was the first time I was ever over there and learned it in a hurry and had some fish going if I could've gotten to them. We caught quite a few 4 lbers on spinnerbaits, meat sticks, buzz baits, flukes, cranks, trick worms, and beavers. Over 30 in the boat wasn't too bad, I'm just wondering how it would've been if my outboard didn't let me down. Enjoy the pics, I enjoyed the fish!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a nice spotted bass


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

It's always somethin!!!!

At least you got to get into some good fish there. I know you would've much rather found them during the tournament but that's the way it goes sometimes.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Thats a nice spotted bass


that was the funnest catch of the trip by far especially with how fast the river was


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice trip, sucks about your motor they can make you crazy at times...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Cool photos. I'm headed to Fish Pond Drain area on Sunday for 5 days. This goes down to Seminole. Hope the bite holds up.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch sorry to hear about your boat though that sucks!


----------

